# Carl Frampton vs Leo Santa Cruz



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

30th July, Tune in


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Framps ready to win the title and then take Rigo's title. :ibutt


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Frampy gonna get his shit pushed in, big time.

He couldn't handle a Quigg that didn't start pressing till round 6, what's he gonna do with El Terremoto's work rate?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Frampy gonna get his shit pushed in, big time.
> 
> He couldn't handle a Quigg that didn't start pressing till round 6, what's he gonna do with El Terremoto's work rate?


Quigg got his jaw broke


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Quigg got his jaw broke


That's worse for Frampy he lost the 2nd half of the fight to a Quigg suffering from a broken jaw?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Holy shit time flies I thought this fight wasnt for a couple of months


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Delete


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

If Frampton wasn't a midget he would whoop Santa Cruz, Mosley/Margarito style, just a little more competitive.

Instead this is gonna be a more exciting, closer, shorter verizon of Cotto vs Margarito 1.

Unless Frampton has legit power at 126 and can rock and stun Santa Cruz..... unless that's the case I just see Santa Cruz being too big and putting on too much pressure. Frampton will be the better fighter but Santa Cruz's size and style is gonna make Lil Coral crumble.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


>


What's this supposed to mean?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> If Frampton wasn't a midget he would whoop Santa Cruz, Mosley/Margarito style, just a little more competitive.
> 
> Instead this is gonna be a more exciting, closer, shorter verizon of Cotto vs Margarito 1.
> 
> Unless Frampton has legit power at 126 and can rock and stun Santa Cruz..... unless that's the case I just see Santa Cruz being too big and putting on too much pressure. Frampton will be the better fighter but Santa Cruz's style and style is gonna make Lil Coral crumble.


I hope Rick is ringside to see lil Coral's destruction.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

EDIT


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

LSC decision.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> That's worse for Frampy he lost the 2nd half of the fight to a Quigg suffering from a broken jaw?


He lost the second half? I think you need to rewatch, as soon as Quigg opened up and went toe to toe he got battered, watch the 12th round especially


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> That's worse for Frampy he lost the 2nd half of the fight to a Quigg suffering from a broken jaw?


Leo got dropped by a shot Kiko...

You need to realise, it's all well and good saying Leo has a high workrate, the more you throw the more open you are to counters


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

I didn't even know Leos dad had cancer


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm glad the negativaty around Leo has mostly gone, seems a genuinely good dude, a very good fightet, and I think he'd fight anyone


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> I'm glad the negativaty around Leo has mostly gone, seems a genuinely good dude, a very good fightet, and I think he'd fight anyone


Leo says he almost pulled out of the fight due to his dads condition, I wonder if that will either have a negative effect on him mentally or make him even stronger

Leo keeps saying that Gonzalez dropped and hurt Frampton with a jab, but that was clearly a balance KD, I hope for his sake he's not reading too much into that


----------



## hands of foam (Jun 4, 2016)

Frampton has to dramatically improve over his last two outings to have a chance against Santa Cruz. No doubt he recovered well from a disastrous start against Gonzalez to win but Gonzalez caused him problems throughout & Santa Cruz looks tall & rangy like Gonzalez but has a much higher work rate & of a better class at a higher weight, Frampton has to be prepared for an early onslaught, if he can weather that & stay on his feet he has a chance, if he goes down a couple of times early doors like in the Gonzalez fight i don't think he'll be nicking this one on points.

The Quigg fight was a disappointment in my eyes, i like both fighters so wasn't rooting for anyone in particular although Quigg hails from just up the road from me & Frampton's team (particularly Barry McGuigan) were a bit annoying in the build up so i veered slightly towards Quigg, Quigg just got it all wrong from the off doing nothing in the early rounds & then he suffered the jaw break in round 4 which obviously hampered his efforts, when Quigg finally did start pressing & trying to bully Frampton he started having some success but it was far too late to matter. I personally think Frampton's swerved a re-match as he knows Quigg knows he fought the wrong fight & with a change in tactics & no broken jaw Quigg would get the better of him.

Despite that i do believe Frampton is the better boxer of the two in relation to Quigg in terms of overall skill but he needs to sharpen his attitude severely to stand a chance against Santa Cruz, it's going to be an interesting fight for sure.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Got Frampton for this one, LSC is too stationary


----------



## danny111 (Jan 27, 2014)

I really don't understand why people think Leo Santa Cruz is that great. Yes he's very good. But he is very beatable. He isn't a big puncher. He has decent power but nothing special. His foot work is basic. And his skill level isn't great. What he does have is a world level chin, punch output and engine. But that is it. The rest of him is above average at best. Frampton is gonna look a level above in this fight. In my eyes frampton should be the favourite. Santa Cruz has looked great beating smaller men. He has also looked so basic against nobody fighters and couldn't even get them out of there. He's all straight lines. A bit of movement and he isn't gonna have a clue. If Santa Cruz had KO power I would give him more of a chance but he doesn't. Skills pay the bills and Santa Cruz has none


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

danny111 said:


> I really don't understand why people think Leo Santa Cruz is that great. Yes he's very good. But he is very beatable. He isn't a big puncher. He has decent power but nothing special. His foot work is basic. And his skill level isn't great. What he does have is a world level chin, punch output and engine. But that is it. The rest of him is above average at best. Frampton is gonna look a level above in this fight. In my eyes frampton should be the favourite. Santa Cruz has looked great beating smaller men. He has also looked so basic against nobody fighters and couldn't even get them out of there. He's all straight lines. A bit of movement and he isn't gonna have a clue. If Santa Cruz had KO power I would give him more of a chance but he doesn't. Skills pay the bills and Santa Cruz has none


Frampton looked like shit against a lesser fighter than Santa Cruz, Gonzalez Jr. I think it's a stylistically bad fight for Frampton. Santa Cruz has that engine and decent power. It doesn't take enormous power to drop Frampton either.

I used to think Frampton would win, but since seeing him recently, I think Santa Cruz takes it.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> I'm glad the negativaty around Leo has mostly gone, seems a genuinely good dude, a very good fightet, and I think he'd fight anyone


"Guillermo _Rigondeaux_, the people don't like his style, and I don't think that'd be an interesting fight.".


----------



## danny111 (Jan 27, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Frampton looked like shit against a lesser fighter than Santa Cruz, Gonzalez Jr. I think it's a stylistically bad fight for Frampton. Santa Cruz has that engine and decent power. It doesn't take enormous power to drop Frampton either.
> 
> I used to think Frampton would win, but since seeing him recently, I think Santa Cruz takes it.


Frampton looked like shit for the first couple of rounds. But then went on to dominate the fight. Frampton has beat better opposition than gonzalous Jr and in better fashion. He had a weight problem. Nothing wrong with framptons chin. Apart from gonzalus fight there has never been an issue. I think its a stylistically good fight for frampton. The style plays into his hands. Are people forgetting how shit Santa Cruz has looked many times. Jesus I remember watching him on may weather paquiao undercard. Couldn't believe he had no second gear to change things up. He was shit and boring. He just didn't have the skill or boxing brain to get cayetano out of there. He has one plan and that's it. He stands no chance against any skillfull boxer with decent size. I know he out weighs frampton. But framptons skillsare on a different level to Santa cruzs'


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cruz on a decision.


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

- Frampton is moving up and LSC's workrate should be too much. Mijares and Mares wins are better than anything Frampton has ever done as well. LSC decision win with a sprinkle on the draw. Leo's dad also has cancer so he will he some extra fire! Believe it.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Frampton has literally no chance in this fight, the only thing that is uncertain is whether LSC wins by KO or points.


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

- LSC points. 116-112.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

danny111 said:


> Frampton looked like shit for the first couple of rounds. But then went on to dominate the fight. Frampton has beat better opposition than gonzalous Jr and in better fashion. He had a weight problem. Nothing wrong with framptons chin. Apart from gonzalus fight there has never been an issue. I think its a stylistically good fight for frampton. The style plays into his hands. Are people forgetting how shit Santa Cruz has looked many times. Jesus I remember watching him on may weather paquiao undercard. Couldn't believe he had no second gear to change things up. He was shit and boring. He just didn't have the skill or boxing brain to get cayetano out of there. He has one plan and that's it. He stands no chance against any skillfull boxer with decent size. I know he out weighs frampton. But framptons skillsare on a different level to Santa cruzs'


Four messages in 2 years and you still managed to say one of the dumbest fucking things I've ever seen in the his of stupid comments on Internet forums.

"Santa Cruz is boring".... Yeah and Malignaggi is a puncher.


----------



## danny111 (Jan 27, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> Four messages in 2 years and you still managed to say one of the dumbest fucking things I've ever seen in the his of stupid comments on Internet forums.
> 
> "Santa Cruz is boring".... Yeah and Malignaggi is a puncher.


Hahaha I see were your coming from man haha there's actually a long story about the no posts for 2 years mate. I was forced to use ESB. 
But anyway I didn't mean boring as in he is a boring fighter. Watch that fight again and you'll see what I mean. Obviously Santa Cruz is an exciting fighter. Not that fight though.


----------



## danny111 (Jan 27, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> Four messages in 2 years and you still managed to say one of the dumbest fucking things I've ever seen in the his of stupid comments on Internet forums.
> 
> "Santa Cruz is boring".... Yeah and Malignaggi is a puncher.


Oh and after the fight you will not be saying anything else in my message was stupid. Boom!!!


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

danny111 said:


> Oh and after the fight you will not be saying anything else in my message was stupid. Boom!!!


So Santa Cruz vs Frampton will be a boring fight? Boom!!!


----------



## danny111 (Jan 27, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> So Santa Cruz vs Frampton will be a boring fight? Boom!!!


Your an idiot


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

danny111 said:


> Your an idiot


Coming from you that must mean I am a genius.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Leo says he almost pulled out of the fight due to his dads condition, I wonder if that will either have a negative effect on him mentally or make him even stronger
> 
> Leo keeps saying that Gonzalez dropped and hurt Frampton with a jab, but that was clearly a balance KD, I hope for his sake he's not reading too much into that


Yes the illness could have an effect either way. I think Luke Campbell could be affected by his own Das illness in an adverse way for his boxing career but Leo said he was hoping HIS Dad would be there. Maybe this will pull something out of him for the fight.
Physically Santa Cruz will have advantages. He will be taller and longer armed. Ive a feeling this just might be a weight division too far for Carl. Theres a point where its too much for a short guy. Also Ive only seen the Gonzalez fight once but it looked like he was in trouble. That definitely made me think he wasn't quite the fighter i thought he was before. Even match,but I've slightly got Santa Cruz here. I think he's been underrated on the Brit/Irish forum.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

hands of foam said:


> Frampton has to dramatically improve over his last two outings to have a chance against Santa Cruz. No doubt he recovered well from a disastrous start against Gonzalez to win but Gonzalez caused him problems throughout & Santa Cruz looks tall & rangy like Gonzalez but has a much higher work rate & of a better class at a higher weight, Frampton has to be prepared for an early onslaught, if he can weather that & stay on his feet he has a chance, if he goes down a couple of times early doors like in the Gonzalez fight i don't think he'll be nicking this one on points.
> 
> The Quigg fight was a disappointment in my eyes, i like both fighters so wasn't rooting for anyone in particular although Quigg hails from just up the road from me & Frampton's team (particularly Barry McGuigan) were a bit annoying in the build up so i veered slightly towards Quigg, Quigg just got it all wrong from the off doing nothing in the early rounds & then he suffered the jaw break in round 4 which obviously hampered his efforts, when Quigg finally did start pressing & trying to bully Frampton he started having some success but it was far too late to matter. I personally think Frampton's swerved a re-match as he knows Quigg knows he fought the wrong fight & with a change in tactics & no broken jaw Quigg would get the better of him.
> 
> Despite that i do believe Frampton is the better boxer of the two in relation to Quigg in terms of overall skill but he needs to sharpen his attitude severely to stand a chance against Santa Cruz, it's going to be an interesting fight for sure.


I like this assessment mate. But I don't agree that they swerved Quigg. Too soon for any rematch,Quigg injured anyway and I don't think he'd ever find an answer to Framptons boxing ability. I too wanted Quigg to win but it was just a case of 2 guys I like fighting but slightly favouring the English guy. Not much in it as I always liked Barry McGuigan though Im indifferent about Gallagher,doont share the majority dislike of him. I think thats probably as obnoxious as barry can get,defending one of his own fighters:an otherwise great guy. 
As said before Ive got Santa Cruz because he's taller,longer armed,underrated and a Mexican.


----------



## danny111 (Jan 27, 2014)

Boxfan said:


> Yes the illness could have an effect either way. I think Luke Campbell could be affected by his own Das illness in an adverse way for his boxing career but Leo said he was hoping HIS Dad would be there. Maybe this will pull something out of him for the fight.
> Physically Santa Cruz will have advantages. He will be taller and longer armed. Ive a feeling this just might be a weight division too far for Carl. Theres a point where its too much for a short guy. Also Ive only seen the Gonzalez fight once but it looked like he was in trouble. That definitely made me think he wasn't quite the fighter i thought he was before. Even match,but I've slightly got Santa Cruz here. I think he's been underrated on the Brit/Irish forum.


I don't think he was in trouble at all. Nevet looked hurt in the slightest. They were definitely balance or flash knock downs. He won 10 rounds of that fight.


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

danny111 said:


> Your an idiot


- You're as in, "you are.'

Come on, man... Don't call someone else an idiot if your idea of 1+1 equates to, 'Chevrolet.'


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Frampton looked like shit against a lesser fighter than Santa Cruz, Gonzalez Jr. I think it's a stylistically bad fight for Frampton. Santa Cruz has that engine and decent power. It doesn't take enormous power to drop Frampton either.
> 
> I used to think Frampton would win, but since seeing him recently, I think Santa Cruz takes it.







Mares fight before Santa Cruz ^ How good did he look there


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

danny111 said:


> Jesus I remember watching him on may weather paquiao undercard. Couldn't believe he had no second gear to change things up. He was shit and boring. He just didn't have the skill or boxing brain to get cayetano out of there.


And 20 year old Gonzalez Jr dropped Cayetano and almost stopped him, I'd say Gonzalez has better headmovement (he rolls a lot) than Santa Cruz

I think Quigg would beat Santa Cruz


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Santa Cruz has that engine and decent power. It doesn't take enormous power to drop Frampton either.
> 
> I used to think Frampton would win, but since seeing him recently, I think Santa Cruz takes it.


Well a fat, shot Kiko did drop Santa Cruz after getting destroyed by Quigg, the only guy on the floor the two times Kiko fought Frampton was Kiko


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Frampton looked like shit against a lesser fighter than Santa Cruz, Gonzalez Jr. I think it's a stylistically bad fight for Frampton. Santa Cruz has that engine and decent power. It doesn't take enormous power to drop Frampton either.
> 
> I used to think Frampton would win, but since seeing him recently, I think Santa Cruz takes it.


Santa Cruz looked like shit against lesser fighters than Frampton


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Boxfan said:


> Yes the illness could have an effect either way. I think Luke Campbell could be affected by his own Das illness in an adverse way for his boxing career but Leo said he was hoping HIS Dad would be there. Maybe this will pull something out of him for the fight.
> Physically Santa Cruz will have advantages. He will be taller and longer armed. Ive a feeling this just might be a weight division too far for Carl. Theres a point where its too much for a short guy. Also Ive only seen the Gonzalez fight once but it looked like he was in trouble. That definitely made me think he wasn't quite the fighter i thought he was before. Even match,but I've slightly got Santa Cruz here. I think he's been underrated on the Brit/Irish forum.


Good points except Leo didn't look like a beast moving up from superbantam against a Mares who looked like shit since getting stopped in a round

Frampton is also an admitted preferred counter puncher, by his own admission he does better when his opponent throws punches at him and if you watch his fights its true, the more Santa Cruz thros, the more he's gonna take, Frampton has legs, Santa Cruz doesn't


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Mares fight before Santa Cruz ^ How good did he look there


I think Mares stated that he was sick during that fight and almost cried. I forgot if it was that fight, though.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> I think Mares stated that he was sick during that fight and almost cried. I forgot if it was that fight, though.


What about his initial comeback fight before beating up Lomas debut opponent? He looked garbage there too

I remember people shitting on Gonzalez because he lost to Karim Guerfi, he had Guerfi down for like 9 seconds via brilliant body shot in the first round before getting outboxed by him, Guerfi who lost to Yoan Boyeaux who lost to Frampton in his 4th fight, except Boyeaux got his win against Geurfi overturned due to drugs. Probably one of the reasons Frampton hates drugs cheats in boxing

I think Guerfi is now a contender for a title shot after blitzing the favourite Farrag too


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> What about his initial comeback fight before beating up Lomas debut opponent? He looked garbage there too
> 
> I remember people shitting on Gonzalez because he lost to Karim Guerfi, he had Guerfi down for like 9 seconds via brilliant body shot in the first round before getting outboxed by him, Guerfi who lost to Yoan Boyeaux who lost to Frampton in his 4th fight, except Boyeaux got his win against Geurfi overturned due to drugs. Probably one of the reasons Frampton hates drugs cheats in boxing


You also have the Quigg fight. I think Frampton would've lost if Quigg didn't start out so damn cagey. Once Quigg starts fighting with a high-guard, compact, and going to the body, Frampton was folding. I have to change my mind. I think Santa Cruz is going to wear down and stop Frampton. Frampton doesn't have the stamina to keep Santa Cruz off him for 12 rounds, especially if Santa Cruz goes to the body early.

I do have to say that Quigg was able to bully Frampton at times because Quigg is a strong fighter. Santa Cruz isn't that strong, so I don't think he'll be able to bully Frampton. I just think he'll outwork Frampton. For having such a large frame, Santa Cruz is pretty damn weak. Mares was able to physically push him back until he gassed.

The thing is that we're not comparing Mares to Frampton. We're comparing Santa Cruz with Frampton. You also forgot to post the Santa Cruz/Mijares fight. Very underrated win and performance by Santa Cruz. Mijares just couldn't do anything to Santa Cruz and got completely shut-down.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

This one has crept up! I don't see any way Frampton's winning this but hats off to him for trying. It will be interesting to see how he approaches this fight


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Let's just hope this fight brings a little more excitement than Bud/Postol.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Leo Santa Bum


----------



## Flag Nonce (Apr 28, 2016)

This is a real pick em fight. Great stylistic match up. If Frampton avoids being being floored he'll nick it imo


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

ElKiller said:


> Let's just hope this fight brings a little more excitement than Bud/Postol.


It will definitely, its a nice mix of styles, LSC comes forward throws punches in bunches, Frampton goes back picking nice punches and a few combos here and there, their styles should play right into eachothers


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

still a 50-50 for me. Edging towards a Santa Cruz win on the cards


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I've been a fan of Frampton's for a while, I hope he does well but i don't think he has much chance of winning this.


----------



## Flag Nonce (Apr 28, 2016)

Frampton needs to mix it up & win rounds very clear to get it on the cards. Counters during a LSC flurry won't be enough. Needs to push him back & show his strength in there. I'm not convinced he can do enough on the back foor to win this fight


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> You also have the Quigg fight. I think Frampton would've lost if Quigg didn't start out so damn cagey. Once Quigg starts fighting with a high-guard, compact, and going to the body, Frampton was folding. I have to change my mind. I think Santa Cruz is going to wear down and stop Frampton. Frampton doesn't have the stamina to keep Santa Cruz off him for 12 rounds, especially if Santa Cruz goes to the body early.
> 
> I do have to say that Quigg was able to bully Frampton at times because Quigg is a strong fighter. Santa Cruz isn't that strong, so I don't think he'll be able to bully Frampton. I just think he'll outwork Frampton. For having such a large frame, Santa Cruz is pretty damn weak. Mares was able to physically push him back until he gassed.
> 
> The thing is that we're not comparing Mares to Frampton. We're comparing Santa Cruz with Frampton. You also forgot to post the Santa Cruz/Mijares fight. Very underrated win and performance by Santa Cruz. Mijares just couldn't do anything to Santa Cruz and got completely shut-down.


You say Frampton was folding yet in the final exchange in the 12th round he won the bodyshot exchanges, backed Quigg right off and finished with a nice little Ali shuffle and feint which made Quigg duck like someone threw a brick at his head. There is a perpetual myth about Frampton fading late in fights, yet he came on strong against Hirales in the late rounds, stopped Martinez in the latter half of the first fight, dropped him early then almost stopped him in the 12th round of the second fight, and came on strong later against Gonzalez and Quigg in the 12th. Plus, how much of it was simply Frampton struggling with the weight? We've seen him in much higher paced fights than that without being as laboured as he was at times (although Quiggs strength as you say played into this too)

Also, Quigg starting off tentative may have been something to do with taking Framptons punches when he tried to commit, the first good counter he ran into broke his jaw, there are no ifs ands or buts, Frampton beat Quigg and beat him pretty comprehensively in my eyes, how good a pace can Leo set if he's walking into Framptons bombs early on?

You are absolutely right about LSC not being close to Quigg in terms of strength, in fact LSC said that a shot to pieces Kiko Martinez was "definately one of the strongest fighters I've ever fought" and Kiko dropped him (Kiko recently drew with a journeyman in spain, we can confirm that he is shot), Frampton was muscling it with a prime (and heavily rumoured to be on PEDs) Kiko who himself fights at a relentless pace

Also, seeing them at the weigh in, other than height (there looks to be about a 2 inch difference...) Frampton looks substantially bigger than Santa Cruz, I think he's going to be the stronger man in there without a doubt and Frampton can dig to the body as well as any Mexican

I think you're gonna regret jumping off the Jackal bandwagon once this one is said and done my friend, this is gonna be Framptons coming out party


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

LSC for the win


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Divi253 said:


> LSC for the win


Nice little optical illusion


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Frampton's footwork should give Leo some problems. But while he's circling and moving backwards, Leo will be seen coming forward and throwing punches; many of which will miss.

Frampton will score some nice counters, the judges will be in for a tough night, but as happens so often the more active fighter carries the decision. 

LSC pulls away down the stretch as Frampton becomes more stationary and pulls of a fairly close decision.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

I'd love for Carl to win this, but the odds are stacked against him. Hopefully we'll see a good fight, but the result will no doubt be a UD for LSC.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

2manyusernames said:


> I'd love for Carl to win this, but the odds are stacked against him. Hopefully we'll see a good fight, but the result will no doubt be a UD for LSC.


What "odds" do you feel are stacked against Frampton?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Can't wait for this! Going to be a good fight I reckon.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

ElKiller said:


> What "odds" do you feel are stacked against Frampton?


Height, reach, skill, endurance, that kind of stuff. Don't get me wrong, I would love for Carl to win and I'll be cheering him on. But I feel LSC is going to be too much.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

2manyusernames said:


> Height, reach, skill, endurance, that kind of stuff. Don't get me wrong, I would love for Carl to win and I'll be cheering him on. But I feel LSC is going to be too much.


But not speed, footwork, strength, power, and skill is very debateable


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Skill isn't debatable lol, Carl is miles ahead


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

2manyusernames said:


> Height, reach, skill, endurance, that kind of stuff. Don't get me wrong, I would love for Carl to win and I'll be cheering him on. But I feel LSC is going to be too much.


As The Kraken pointed out, LSC has some odds to overcome as well. I personally give Frampton the slight edge in skills and IMO it will be a very close fight. LSC's volume punching will edge it for him.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> But not speed, footwork, strength, power, and skill is very debateable


That's fair enough. I hope those will be enough for him to edge the fight. I just personally don't see them being enough to get him the win.



ElKiller said:


> As The Kraken pointed out, LSC has some odds to overcome as well. I personally give Frampton the slight edge in skills and IMO it will be a very close fight. LSC's volume punching will edge it for him.


I hope you're right. I would have given Carl a better chance but his past couple of fights have made me reconsider. I think the longer the fight goes on, the more it will favour LSC.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Skill isn't debatable lol, Carl is miles ahead


If that's the case then Frampton should have an easy night. I doubt it.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

ElKiller said:


> If that's the case then Frampton should have an easy night. I doubt it.


Well obviously not, size, stamina, chin, style and dozens of other things come into play, what a bizarre post


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Well obviously not, size, stamina, chin, style and dozens of other things come into play, what a bizarre post


Not really. IF the skill disparity is as great as you insinuate then Frampton should be able to nullify most of those factors. If they're close in the skills dept then the other factors become huge obstacles to overcome.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

ElKiller said:


> Not really. IF the skill disparity is as great as you insinuate then Frampton should be able to nullify most of those factors. If they're close in the skills dept then the other factors become huge obstacles to overcome.


We've seen thousands of times throughout history that isn't always the case, physical and mental trates are just as important in a fight, it's crazy you're talking like this on a boxing forum, surely you must have some knowledge of the sport? Because from the way you're talking it really doesn't seem that you do


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh fuck off with the condescending BS(ain't nobody got time fo' that). It's quite obvious some of you can't engage in decent arguments without resulting to snide insults.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Hope Im wrong but I think Santa Cruz stops him 9/10/11. I think it's a good match but the advantages seem to be with Santa Cruz. I do think Frampton is a bit ahead skills wise but this is going to be a hard fight. Santa Cruz wins 11tko,no fence sitting. Hope it is the other way though.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

p.townend said:


> Hope Im wrong but I think Santa Cruz stops him 9/10/11. I think it's a good match but the advantages seem to be with Santa Cruz. I do think Frampton is a bit ahead skills wise but this is going to be a hard fight. Santa Cruz wins 11tko,no fence sitting. Hope it is the other way though.


Like someone said it could be a mini version of Margarito/Cotto, in the late rounds when Frampton is trying to coast LSC is going to be throwing non stop


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2016)

Skills pay the bills. Frampton has a ton of it. LSC is fundamentally flawed. There are things Wilder does better. 

Frampton wins easy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> Like someone said it could be a mini version of Margarito/Cotto, in the late rounds when Frampton is trying to coast LSC is going to be throwing non stop


When did Cotto coast in that fight?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2016)

JeffJoiner said:


> Frampton's footwork should give Leo some problems. But while he's circling and moving backwards, Leo will be seen coming forward and throwing punches; many of which will miss.
> 
> Frampton will score some nice counters, the judges will be in for a tough night, but as happens so often the more active fighter carries the decision.
> 
> LSC pulls away down the stretch as Frampton becomes more stationary and pulls of a fairly close decision.


The more stationary he is the better. Framptons better off being close. Puts him in range to counter.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rob said:


> The more stationary he is the better. Framptons better off being close. Puts him in range to counter.


Yeah like he countered Quigg, a guy who had a broken jaw since round 4...

Any of you Brittards have the balls for a avatar bet? I got Terremoto. (This feels like Crawford Burns, bunch of delusional Brittards).


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2016)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Yeah like he countered Quigg, a guy who had a broken jaw since round 4...
> 
> Any of you Brittards have the balls for a avatar bet? I got Terremoto. (This feels like Crawford Burns, bunch of delusional Brittards).


you got it.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Brittards DKSAB


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Yeah like he countered Quigg, a guy who had a broken jaw since round 4...
> 
> Any of you Brittards have the balls for a avatar bet? I got Terremoto. (This feels like Crawford Burns, bunch of delusional Brittards).


Ummm yeah, Quigg got the broken jaw from a counter, what a terrible argument

Plus, I'm Irish, and OHHHHHHH AVATAR BET now we're really separating the men from the boys


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Rob said:


> When did Cotto coast in that fight?


Well not coast he gassed


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Rob said:


> Skills pay the bills. Frampton has a ton of it. LSC is fundamentally flawed. There are things Wilder does better.
> 
> Frampton wins easy.


Frampton is not winning easy skills doesnt always pay the bills,Quigg sweeped alot of thr late rounds from Frampton gassing, make sure you put some money on Frampton nice odds if its going to be so easy


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rob said:


> you got it.


 1 month?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Ummm yeah, Quigg got the broken jaw from a counter, what a terrible argument
> 
> Plus, I'm Irish, and OHHHHHHH AVATAR BET now we're really separating the men from the boys


You're god damn right.

Let's do this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2016)

Pedrin1787 said:


> 1 month?


sure. If you lose this is your pic.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> Well not coast he gassed


no. he got broken down.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Rob said:


> no. he got broken down.


Nah he gassed and his nose broken didnt help, Cotto was known for not having the best stamina back then, look in the rematch Cotto didnt tire at all


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> Nah he gassed and his nose broken didnt help, Cotto was known for not having the best stamina back then, look in the rematch Cotto didnt tire at all


Who broke his nose? The ref?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Rob said:


> Who broke his nose? The ref?


So Margo misses punches for 6 rounds then suddenly they all start landing? Thats not breaking down thats Cotto gassing before he got broken down


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You're god damn right.
> 
> Let's do this.


So if you're betting with Rob how does this work? Do I get to pick the second month?


----------



## superman1692 (Jun 3, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


Frampton's son is insanely cute (no paedo)


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> So if you're betting with Rob how does this work? Do I get to pick the second month?


Yep.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm really not that impressed with Frampton. He's got talent and I like his skill-set but I think many are under rating Santa Cruz' boxing skills. He isn't just some mini Margarito who is just gonna come forward throwing non stop punches. He's got speed, a good jab, controls distance well, can counter punch and mix up his combinations. This should be a great fight in the first half but I see LSC taking over the 2nd half, maybe even putting Frampton into survival mode late in the fight. Clear UD for LSC if Frampton can withstand LSC's output.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Yeah like he countered Quigg, a guy who had a broken jaw since round 4...
> 
> Any of you Brittards have the balls for a avatar bet? I got Terremoto. (This feels like Crawford Burns, bunch of delusional Brittards).


You can make a reasonable argument for either fighter tbh. Ridiculous to compare it to people picking Crawford v Burns. Most people picked Frampton to win a year ago. Now with a couple of impressive performances from LSC and a less than impressive performance from Frampton more are picking LSC.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Anybody got a link for this fight ?

I'm in a cottage in Dominica that has no tv but I do have internet .


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Setanta said:


> Anybody got a link for this fight ?
> 
> I'm in a cottage in Dominica that has no tv but I do have internet .


I'll get in touch when it starts i I get a decent one, I have boxnation but want an american stream


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> I'll get in touch when it starts i I get a decent one, I have boxnation but want an american stream[/QUOTE


:good


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Setanta said:


> :good


Is that Cuchulainn btw?


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Is that Cuchulainn btw?


Yep.

Between Martinique and Guadeloupe.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Setanta said:


> Yep.
> 
> Between Martinique and Guadeloupe.


Nice


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Is that Cuchulainn btw?


'tis.

I'm sure you're familiar with the legend's earlier incarnation.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Nice


Any idea of fight time ?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rob said:


> sure. If you lose this is your pic.


Done. Great performance from Frampy, Leo was in the fight, expected a little more from him to be honest, but props to Framps for keeping it up the whole fight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> So if you're betting with Rob how does this work? Do I get to pick the second month?


Let me know which pic for the 2nd month...

Good pick, I thought it was fairly close but Framp didn't break in the late rounds allowing him to take it.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Fight lived exceeded my ridiculously high expectations. Had it a draw myself. Delighted for Frampton. Couldn't have happened to a nicer fella. Would love to see a rematch. These two have the potential to give us an epic trilogy imo. So many goosebump inducing moments in that fight. Take bow lads.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2016)

Rob said:


> sure. If you lose this is your pic.


Hey @Pedrin1787 get your avi changed my friend.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Rob said:


> Hey @Pedrin1787 get your avi changed my friend.


He did it, he is Henman ;-)


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2016)

The Kraken said:


> He did it, he is Henman ;-)


i doubt he has any clue how lame that is


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Let me know which pic for the 2nd month...
> 
> Good pick, I thought it was fairly close but Framp didn't break in the late rounds allowing him to take it.


I don't really care, make Henman your second months avatar too


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Rob said:


> i doubt he has any clue how lame that is


Only a certin amount of people know how good Henman is


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Got Frampton for this one, LSC is too stationary


I'll pat myself on the back now


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Pedrin I don't care about the Avatar bet, you need to t admit that Carl Frapton is a p4p diger


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

paloalto00 said:


> I'll pat myself on the back now


Nice,

Pedrin I don't give a shit


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

jh


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Let me know which pic for the 2nd month...
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> ]Don't worry about it


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

This fight was good, same as LSC Mares


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> This fight was good, same as LSC Mares


Be honest tough , you didn't think Frampton would be that good, right?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Be honest tough , you didn't think Frampton would be that good, right?


Im shocked i was so wrong about Frampton. LSC fought terrible first couple rounds and was the B fighter the rest of the fight trying desperately to catch up. Frampton did his homework negated lsc strengths. Looked classy doing it his way, when LSC brought the fight to him then Carl happily exchanged and stood his ground. I was surprised the amount LSC missed and in the exchanges Carl usually got thr last punch in. Both were battered in the end

Been a fan of Carls for ages now, he stepped up tonight. Belfast must be cheering for him today


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Pedrin I don't care about the Avatar bet, you need to t admit that Carl Frapton is a p4p diger


He's no hype job bum like Ricky Burns that's for sure. He's up there for sure.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rob said:


> i doubt he has any clue how lame that is


Jokes on you jokers, Henman a G.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He's no hype job bum like Ricky Burns that's for sure. He's up there for sure.


Fair play, but Burns wasn't hyped! He was a guy who had an Iron chin and a hardcore workrate!

Why do you mention Burns' name with distain!? Like he is a shitty journeyman fighter.

He's actually a top class fighter is the Rickster


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Props to Frampton. I just woke up and saw the results. Was it a close fight? I'll watch it later, hopefully.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Props to Frampton. I just woke up and saw the results. Was it a close fight? I'll watch it later, hopefully.


Your dad would enjoy it, Frampton made up for the Gonzalez fight ike I said he would, put LSC in his place, ;-)


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes Frampton! In the conversation now for fighter of the year.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He's no hype job bum like Ricky Burns that's for sure. He's up there for sure.


I wouldn't call Ricky Burns a bum or a hype job. He's been around long enough for everybody to know his level.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

How was Burns a hype job, he was the underdog in most of his big fights.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759605986705440768


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

I just watched it now as I fell to sleep before the fight!!! haha Great fight and great win for Frampton though, plus I won £45 or a £10 bet :deal

I didnt score each round, but off perception had Frampton possibly by a round but I wouldnt of argued with a draw or a LSC win by a round...

Also, to anyone who watched it on BoxNation... Did you keep getting mini 'skips' or 'glitches' every minute or so during the broadcast??? 

Ive had it on the last couple BoxNation broadcasts now, its fckn annoying and kind of takes your mind off the boxing abit, as I find myself just waiting for the next 'skip'...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759605986705440768


More bullshit stats, as usual.

LSC landed a LOT more than that, they just weren't super clean or hard.

Still, Frampton deserves the win, no question. He controlled the fight by diffusing Leo's offense.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

The Kraken said:


> Your dad would enjoy it, Frampton made up for the Gonzalez fight ike I said he would, put LSC in his place, ;-)


That's a huge overstatement in light of how close the fight was.

I personally thought he would wilt due to LSC's pressure by the last 1/3 of the fight but LSC's pressure was lacking but all credit goes to Frampton. I scored the fight 6-6 but have no issue with the results. The Jackal is a credit to the sport.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Great fight 115-113 Frampton


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

KERRIGAN said:


> Frampton has literally no chance in this fight, the only thing that is uncertain is whether LSC wins by KO or points.


Great call by me here. :lol:

I scored the fight 7 rounds to 5 in favour of Frampton.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

NoMas said:


> I just watched it now as I fell to sleep before the fight!!! haha Great fight and great win for Frampton though, plus I won £45 or a £10 bet :deal
> 
> I didnt score each round, but off perception had Frampton possibly by a round but I wouldnt of argued with a draw or a LSC win by a round...
> 
> ...


On entrance, don't think so during the fight


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

rossco said:


> I wouldn't call Ricky Burns a bum or a hype job. He's been around long enough for everybody to know his level.


Bum is going overboard. Still I saw this guy rob Beltran and get his ass kicked by some Rican who ended up quitting late for some reason. Then I had to read post after post about how he was going to beat Bud, fucken laughable.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

KO-KING said:


> On entrance, don't think so during the fight


Really??? I had 'skips' through the whole event, even the undercard... Same for the Crawford fight too...


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Bum is going overboard. Still I saw this guy rob Beltran and get his ass kicked by some Rican who ended up quitting late for some reason. Then I had to read post after post about how he was going to beat Bud, fucken laughable.


Eh? Who picked him to beat Crawford? I literally don't remember anyone :conf

He's a good world level fighter, but except his chin he doesn't have any outstanding one attribute.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Bum is going overboard. Still I saw this guy rob Beltran and get his ass kicked by some Rican who ended up quitting late for some reason. Then I had to read post after post about how he was going to beat Bud, fucken laughable.


I second JamieC. I don't recall many picking Burns over Crawford. What thread was there post after post on how Burns was going to beat Crawford? I think your going overboard again.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

NoMas said:


> Really??? I had 'skips' through the whole event, even the undercard... Same for the Crawford fight too...


Yh I had it for undercards, but dont think I had it for main event, not noticeable though


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Looks like theres a rematch clause and LSC can exercise it now if he wants

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...eo-santa-cruz-in-his-fight-with-carl-frampton


----------

